# How much for private horse cremation



## Racing_Gal (2 September 2010)

How much does it roughly cost to have a horse privatly cremated and the ashes returned in a box?  Does it go on size/ weight?

thanks x


----------



## Gluttonforpunishment (2 September 2010)

According to this site about £500

http://www.abbyfieldequinecrematorium.co.uk/pages/services.html


----------



## Rhandir (2 September 2010)

It depends where you live, I lost my old mare a couple of years ago and found that the prices varied enormously, and I have to say that one or two of the firms were a little offhand, not what you need when trying to arrange these things. The prices quoted to me at that time were, from what I remember, anything from six to eight hundred pounds. The price wasn't the issue, I just wanted what was best for my girl.

I eventually came accross a firm in Cheshire, they were wonderful, very proffessional, sympathetic and compassionate. They even returned her ashes to me in a lovely (very large) urn. I couldn't fault them on any aspect of their service, it was everything you could want at such a sad time. Their charge was about four hundred pounds, which has probably gone up by now, I couldn't recommend them highly enough.


----------



## hannah28 (2 September 2010)

it around the £500 mark. and i think the price only depends on whether you want it done with only your horse or its cheaper if you dont mind sharing with a few others obv all the ashes are mixed and you dont get 100% your horse back, i personally think sharing is only a good idea if its like 2 of your own or your a a fellow livery.


----------



## Racing_Gal (2 September 2010)

thanks everyone, Rhandir could you tell me the name of the company in cheshire?  PM if you like


----------



## 4leggedfurries (2 September 2010)

Gluttonforpunishment said:



			According to this site about £500

http://www.abbyfieldequinecrematorium.co.uk/pages/services.html

Click to expand...

I used this company 3 years ago, though I got charged extra as the came all the way down to West Wales from Derbyshire (Think the total was nearly £700).  They were the only company that would come out to me (even after calling them at 1am) and were down by late morning next day.  They were really caring and professional and actually started their company because they couldnt find anyone to do their horse when it died.  I would highly reccomend them should you need to use one as I wouldnt hesitate to use them again (even now I'm in Somerset) sould anything ever happen.   I now have my boy in a lovely oak casket and I'm just waiting for dad to mount his shoes which they also sent back with the courier.


----------



## Rhandir (2 September 2010)

Have PM'd you.


----------

